
Intel Management Engine JTAG flaw proof-of-concept published - turblety
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/29/intel_jtag_flaw/
======
turblety
The github repo containing the code: [https://github.com/ptresearch/IntelTXE-
PoC#introduction](https://github.com/ptresearch/IntelTXE-PoC#introduction)

